# Jack Keller's blackberry wine



## _bryan (May 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Tonight, I started the heavy bodied blackberry wine recipe on this link: http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/blackbr2.asp

It didn't mention a Campden tablet for this one. Every batch of wine I've ever made has included them. Is there a reason why this one wouldn't?

Thanks!


----------



## Thig (May 26, 2014)

I would think it is just an omission but the boiling water may kill anything the campden would kill.


----------



## Turock (May 27, 2014)

I would be sure to use campden on blackberry. The birds sit in the bushes and poop on the fruit--and raccoons browse thru them too. You want to be sure to have biological control.


----------



## Stressbaby (May 29, 2014)

Keller doesn't always bother to include standard practices in every recipe. I think one of his web pages mentions that. Use Campden/Kmeta as you usually would.


----------

